
We built our in-house Visualization library at Botify - rgehan
https://medium.com/botify-labs/my-chart-will-go-on-4439101b5e2b
======
rgehan
For the past two years, we've been working on a generic data visualization
pipeline, handling data fetching, data adaption, rendering, interactivity,
etc.

We're super proud of it, and wanted to share it with all of you, in hope this
could help/inspire some of you.

It is written in JavaScript, and uses React as a view library.

I'd be happy to anwser questions, if you have any :)

